# Game 14: Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns (11/29/06)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (7-6) *vs *Houston Rockets (10-4)*
*When:* *Nov. 29th*
*Time:* *7:00 Arizona*
*Tv:* *NBATV, FSN AZ*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_ “I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells. Fantasy is a necessary ingredient in living, It's a way of looking at life through the wrong end of a telescope. Which is what I do, And that enables you to laugh at life's realities.”_


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Houston Rockets Projected Lineup: *






































*(PG) Rafer Alston (SG) Tracy McGrady (SF) Shane Battier (PF) Chuck Hayes (C) Yao Ming*​

If that's the lineup they're going to use, their going to get blown out.
That lineup is so slow.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Seuss for makin' these threads!

Suns should not underestimate Yao. While we played him well last year, the guy is even more of a beast this year and has no doubt studied for this game. Let's hope we are in his head enough to tense him up.

I picked Diaw as the X-Factor. I like his aggressiveness lately.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

This will be a good test. Yao is playing well right now. I hope we can find a way to destroy him like we did last year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Suns Forum Prediction Player of the Night​*
Amare Stoudemire - Minutes, Points, Rebounds.



*GO HERE* to find out what that means.


Go Suns!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm going with:

Suns 100 - Rockets 92. Stoudemire - 32 Minutes, 17 points, 8 rebounds.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll go with Suns 105 - Rockets 90



Amare - 32minutes 19pts 10rebounds.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 108, Rockets 101


Amare Stoudemire

30 minutes; 16 pts, 7 rebounds


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Suns 101, Rockets 95

Amare 33 mins, 19 pts, 11 rebs


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Shane Battier always seems to kill the Suns for some reason, kind of like Matt Harpring. Hard-nosed roleplayers wreak havoc on the Suns in the lane. Let's hope to keep him under control.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i have a feeling amare is going to have a 30 point explosion soon. i'm not sure if it will be against houston because it's yao, or milwaukee because 1. i'm his biggest fan and i'm going to the game  or 2. milwaukee's front court ain't much on the defensive end. but i can feel it coming...oh yes...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

looking forward to the game tonight.

Suns 112 - Rockets 98

Amare = 30mins w/ 26pts and 8rebs. :clap2:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tiz said:


> looking forward to the game tonight.
> 
> Suns 112 - Rockets 98
> 
> Amare = 30mins w/ 26pts and 8rebs. :clap2:


Damn I hope you are right! :biggrin: 

I don't think the Suns are in a position to manhandle Yao like they did in the past. And the reason for this is that they don't play that same lightning quick lineup that they did last year. Either Kurt or Amare will be on Yao, so you ain't going to really outrun him a heck of a lot. Team defense will win this one, and hoping Houston doesn't all the sudden start hitting their outside shots!

Is T-Mac playing? I know he injured his side in last night's game...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Damn I hope you are right! :biggrin:
> 
> I don't think the Suns are in a position to manhandle Yao like they did in the past. And the reason for this is that they don't play that same lightning quick lineup that they did last year. Either Kurt or Amare will be on Yao, so you ain't going to really outrun him a heck of a lot. Team defense will win this one, and hoping Houston doesn't all the sudden start hitting their outside shots!
> 
> Is T-Mac playing? I know he injured his side in last night's game...


Last I heard he was injured and said:



> Nov 29 McGrady bruised his left hip in Tuesday's 82-75 win over the Timberwolves and isn't sure if he'll be ready for Wednesday's game against the Suns. "Whatever it was, it was a painful hit," McGrady said. "It was tough for me to breathe, every step that I took." The six-time All-Star returned to the game, but was clearly affected, tying his season-low with eight points on 4 of 14 shooting.


As far as Yao goes, I just hope we can get him into foul trouble early on.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tiz said:


> As far as Yao goes, I just hope we can get him into foul trouble early on.


Yeah, that is something Amare can do. Problem is that STAT has had trouble against the longer centers. He's gonna have to be able to hit the jumper to bring him out. He's had a few nice jumpers this season, but he hasn't had the chance to show that he's got it down consistently like he began to back in the day. 

8 more hours


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our shooting has been ABYSMAL as of late, so I am actually worried. I hope tonight they studied and can get some of those shots to fall. Our defense is top notch though so we'll see


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Can not wait till this game. Be a nice little test for this Suns team. Main issue will be Yao, defending him, and how Amare reacts to a 7'6'' center. In past years Amare has made Yao look foolish. But this matchup will be interesting. I personally dont think the rest of this Rockets squad will be enough to beat this surging Suns team.

My prediction is we pick up another win and go to 8-6.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

T-Mac will start according to nba.com.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well if you guys can pick up the pace, and out run Yao, he is going to get tired very very fast. And his production will fall. I can just see it happening now. We have got to make our shots, thats a factor as far as the Rockets go. Suns, just gotta run us to death.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm gonna go Suns 109 Rockets 97. Jalen Rose hits a bunch of 3s, LB controls the tempo of the game in the late 2nd/3rd quarter (if hes playing).


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

15 more minutes to make predictions!


*Suns Forum Prediction Player of the Night​*
Amare Stoudemire - Minutes, Points, Rebounds.



*GO HERE* to find out what that means.


Go Suns!​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

woot. I get to watch this.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> woot. I get to watch this.


Sweet! And I'm actually home with noone else over, so I should be able to post...unless someone shows up or somethin'.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

We get the tip! But, yikes. Amare wants 1 on 3. lol


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

DEEEEEEEEZAMN!!!!! Already a highlight dunk by STAT!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TVUPlayer has NBA TV 


I'm also going to see the Suns play the Magic in Orlando Dec 11th as well. I'm excited.

I'll hold up a sign that says Sean+Chris 4ever lol. I'm pretty sure that is Seuss' name...

But they'd probably end up thinking it was me and my friend, though..so no haha. not that I would really do it anyway..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> DEEEEEEEEZAMN!!!!! Already a highlight dunk by STAT!



Just saw it! I guess, it happens a min or two later haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Stat with the jumper! Nice to see that early. he looks confident out there still. Raja for 3!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice, rockets are jacking up 3's
Oh and heads up, Alston sucks. Sucks bad... Just watch lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*ding*

sound of Bell.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> TVUPlayer has NBA TV
> 
> 
> I'm also going to see the Suns play the Magic in Orlando Dec 11th as well. I'm excited.
> ...


hahaha, yeah that'd look nice and funny. Especially when they put you on the kiss cam!

But...who is Sean?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Nice, rockets are jacking up 3's
> Oh and heads up, Alston sucks. Sucks bad... Just watch lol


yeah, he does when he wants to be the showstopper and jack up these threes without getting Yao a touch. Yikes!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice pass by Amare, and we almost had a reverse dunk over Yao! haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> hahaha, yeah that'd look nice and funny. Especially when they put you on the kiss cam!
> 
> But...who is Sean?



I edited it, so it made more sense, and so that you would know who I was talking about. lol


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Man, Amare's jumpin' plenty high to get those off. I'm loving this right now, but hope it keeps up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Me too. He looks awesome. Looks like I'm gonna lose in the prediction game unless he slows down.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I edited it, so it made more sense, and so that you would know who I was talking about. lol


Ahhh, I figured it was him but wasn't sure. I dare ya!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

nice shot by Yaaaaaaao. Kurt with the J!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

2 on Yao! Shawn bringing the THUNDAH!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great, Yao is out


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, what a dunk by Marion. Thundah no doubt!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell is ridiculous.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I knew this was going to happen. 

sigh


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Bell on Fiyah! Man, Amare's been rippin down the rebounds. 6 and 4 in 8 minutes, damn I'll take that in a heartbeat. Why do I get the feeling Head is gonna have one of those on fire games.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

LB! Another steal, Rockets are out of sync. They look like they've got no energy. LB to Shawn on the break, wow.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Head with the 3. Rockets just need to keep it within 10 through mid-second Q when Yao returns.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I am not surprised.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> LB! Another steal, Rockets are out of sync. They look like they've got no energy. LB to Shawn on the break, wow.


Well they did play last night, so playing PHX on the 2nd night of a back-to-back is just torture (lol), and its exactly what I was worried about. We (rockets) just dont have a combination that keeps up. Also turnovers right now are killing us, and we are launching way too many 3 pointers.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well, I am not surprised.


We'll see how the Suns look with Banks in the lineup and Nash on the bench. He's been struggling to find his niche, and the team just hangs around and watches him dribble. Like night and day. Yao back in!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Banks with the TO. Come on Marcus, you need a good game! Another TO. Offensive foul, could have gone either way but gave it to PHX. Marcus dribbling in the same spot again...man that's painful to watch. Bail out foul by V-Span.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, man all the fouls... 
And one with .3 left on the clock


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tiz said:


> looking forward to the game tonight.
> 
> Suns 112 - Rockets 98
> 
> Amare = 30mins w/ 26pts and 8rebs. :clap2:


Lookin' good so far Tiz!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ugly shot by Jalen! Banks still can't hit. Still only an 11 point game, which is plenty close for Houston to get back into it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Amare back in, but without Nash. Hopefully Marcus can hit him up in scoring position. Offensive foul by Banks. Man, poor guy...hehe. So much for Head making shots, I thought he might pull an Eddie House on us.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nash back in, looked pretty damn ugly with him out...again. T-Mac back in. 13 point game! Damn, there goes Yao...3rd foul on an and-1 on Amare.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Good foul by Rose, should have been an easy 2 for Hayes.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn that is one ugly free throw by Hayes. Sorta reminds me of Chris Dudley...haha. Rose with a tough shot, nice.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Much better shot by Head, passin' it around. Then T-Mac jacks up a horrible shot. Damn.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Bell for 3! Rose for 3! Damn, where'd every go. I'm talkin to myself now.  19 point game, Suns lookin' solid.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

God, the board is so slow right now it's taking forever to post. Ack.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man, you guys are killing us on rebounds. If we cant out rebound you guys, we cant win. Simple


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez. 4/19 from 3. 9 more 3 pt attempts than us.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns startin' to brick it up! Well, we knew we wouldn't light it up the entire game, so now the game is on baby. Let's go Suns.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Amare's trying too hard to get that foul on Yao.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns have gone ice cold all the sudden. What can ya say it happens. I don't know why coach D refuses to call a timeout until the lead is completely shattered. Instead he just subs people in and expects that to break momentum, but it doesn't.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez. We look like **** out of halftime.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa challenging Yao. Nice layup. Of course, Yao couldn't do roo much with the foul trouble


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

70-67. Suns lead going into the 4th.

Head and Alston have been nailing 3's

Rockets 27 pts in that qrter to our 13. :curse:

We could not hit. 29% I think they said.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

somejewishdude said:


> I'm gonna go Suns 109 Rockets 97. Jalen Rose hits a bunch of 3s, LB controls the tempo of the game in the late 2nd/3rd quarter (if hes playing).


Almost hit the spread. If you count 1 three as many then I hit that too. At least I got LB right.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Stat


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Yet another rolelrcoaster. Good game. Could have done without the dry spell during the 3rd.

Nice night by Amare! Missed my pts mark by a few but killed on boards! :worthy:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Predictions:*

Shu Suns 100 (2nd)- Rockets 92 (1st)| Amare - 32 min, 17 pts, 8 reb (3rd)
Seuss Suns 105 (3rd)- Rockets 90 (1st)| Amare - 32 min 19 pts, 10 reb (2nd)
Diss Suns 108 - Rockets 101 | Amare - 30 min, 16 pts, 7 reb
deannahum Suns 101 (1st)- Rockets 95 (3rd)| Amare - 33 min, 19 pts, 11 reb (1st)
Tiz Suns 112 - Rockets 98 | Amare - 30min, 26pts, 8 reb

*Actual:* Suns 102 - Rockets 91 Amare - 35min, 22pts, 15reb

Shu- 11 points
Seuss- 12 points
Diss- 5 points
deannahum- 10 points
Tiz- 5 points


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Another great game. Man, T-Mac sure sucked tonight except for the end. Nice defensive game once again though, especially with a 19-board advantage! This is the type of defense the Suns were playing last year on their run.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> TVUPlayer has NBA TV
> 
> 
> I'm also going to see the Suns play the Magic in Orlando Dec 11th as well. I'm excited.
> ...


Lol

You do that........


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> *Predictions:*
> 
> Shu- 11 points
> *Seuss- 12 points*
> ...




God I'm good.......... :bananallama:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yo Seuss 'grats on the prediction game win! Do you guys want me to change anything about it? Add spread or anything?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yo Seuss 'grats on the prediction game win! Do you guys want me to change anything about it? Add spread or anything?


lol

I don't care for the points. I just want to show off my 
ability to forecast stats. =)

I'll add points to give out. We should bump the prize of 1st place
to 40, 2nd 25 and 3rd 15. I have too many points.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> I don't care for the points. I just want to show off my
> ability to forecast stats. =)
> ...


Actually, there was no point reward in mine if that's what you meant. UCash is so out of control I wouldn't even bother offering any...hehe. The only prize in this one would be the recognition. The points I use are just to tally a winner in the game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Actually, there was no point reward in mine if that's what you meant. UCash is so out of control I wouldn't even bother offering any...hehe. The only prize in this one would be the recognition. The points I use are just to tally a winner in the game.




Oh, then that's cool.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It was nice to see Rose hit a couple shots, especially ones that didn't look like they were in rhythm at all.


----------

